# Paph barbigerum compot



## eggshells (May 4, 2012)

These are supposed to be red in colour.

Compot 1






Compot 2


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2012)

I bid $20. …… oops, wrong thread!


----------



## eggshells (May 4, 2012)

Lol that was funny you got me?


----------



## paphreek (May 4, 2012)

eggshells said:


> These are supposed to be red in colour.
> 
> Compot 1
> 
> ...



They look green to me!oke:


----------



## eggshells (May 10, 2012)

I meant the flower silly!  I am not sure about the red flower barbigerum. Must be coccineum.


----------



## paphreek (May 11, 2012)

Nice looking seedlings! I look forward to seeing the blooms in a few years.


----------



## eggshells (May 11, 2012)

Ross, i remembered your barbigerum AQ cross. How long did it take you to raise the flask? From deflasking to blooming.


----------



## paphreek (May 11, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Ross, i remembered your barbigerum AQ cross. How long did it take you to raise the flask? From deflasking to blooming.



The cross was pollinated: 11/3/2005, seed harvested: 5/17/2006. I can't recall exactly when I got the first replates, I would assume sometime about a year later, in 2007. The first precocious seedling bloomed in May of 2009. 

BTW, the leaves of my barbigerum seedlings tended to be too yellow for my liking, so I occaisionally watered with a very dillute solution of magnesium sulfate (1/2 tsp Epsom salts per gallon) and top dressed the pots with dolomitic limestone. Still waiting to see if K Lite fertilizer will produce the same results.


----------



## eggshells (May 11, 2012)

Wow! I thought I was the only one. I'm currently raising some hainanense, delenatii and tranlienianum flasklings and they have green leaves. I thought I was doing something wrong with the barbigerum. I will follow the magnesium supplementation.

These guys have been deflasked on fall 2010 but I bought it as a compot and I didn't deflasked it myself.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 9, 2012)

*Progress Report*

*11.9.12
*

Hoping they would bloom soon.




barbigerum by paphioman, on Flickr




barbigerum by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Justin (Nov 9, 2012)

looking good...


----------



## paphreek (Nov 9, 2012)

They're looking nice, but seem on the small side for blooming size, yet. My guess is the first will bloom in 12-18 months, assuming they continue to do well. Keep up the good work!


----------

